# Urinals in Single User Restrooms



## Ed Cooke (Mar 11, 2021)

There are designers, architects, and engineers providing California single user restrooms without urinals. By Table 422.1, most occupancy's require these. Of course they are not required in each one, but they would be in the correct proportion as shown in that table. Are there any code provisions that allow for their removal? I have found none at this point. Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 12, 2021)

CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE
TABLE 422.1 Foot Note #3:
The total number of required water closets for females shall be not less than the total number of required water closets and urinals for males. [BSC] This requirement shall not apply when single occupancy toilet facilities are provided for each sex in an A or E occupancy with an occupant load of less than 50.
*Either*
The required urinal shall be permitted to be omitted​*or *
If installed, the urinal shall not require a second water closet to be provided for the female.​


----------



## Ed Cooke (Mar 12, 2021)

mark handler said:


> CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE
> TABLE 422.1 Foot Note #3:
> The total number of required water closets for females shall be not less than the total number of required water closets and urinals for males. [BSC] This requirement shall not apply when single occupancy toilet facilities are provided for each sex in an A or E occupancy with an occupant load of less than 50.
> *Either*
> ...


Thank you for the response. I have read many items on this including the BU_17-01-01.pdf from the DSA, HSC 118600 on Single User Restrooms, an Iapmo interpretation and we have not found where the text allows an elimination of the urinal. Female water closets must equal W/C and urinals required in a men's room, but this does not apply when it is a single user facility in the A and E occupancy, does not seem to address this. It is speaking directly to the women's room W/C number only. The code body, or the BSC for that matter, might be better served to put these words specifically in the text if that is what they intended. I can see where it might be an appropriate choice.
We appreciate the efforts.


----------

